
Swiss to vote on guaranteed income for all - rumcajz
http://www.thelocal.ch/20160127/swiss-to-vote-on-guaranteed-income-for-all
======
bobby_9x
Basic income might be okay in the beginning. But over time, I forsee more and
more people using it, depending on it, and not contributing enough back into
the system. Eventually it will collapse.

In my old neighborhood, I've seen generations of families living on welfare.
They have no incentive to get a job and would much rather live without having
to work. Since having children means more money from the government, the
daughters of the family have as many as possible.

We need to promote prosperity, not deincenitivize it.

There should be a law in place that to vote on ideas like this, you need to
prove that you paid some sort of tax in the last year. It could even be at a
minimum wage job.

This way, we don't have people that don't know what it's like to pay money to
the government, voting on laws in which they will never contribute.

I know so many people that change their mind on some of these ideas, when they
realize they will be getting less money in their paycheck.

